# Dx toolbox



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know if p3 is making a toolbox for x?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

He's been talking on twitter about the d3 alot lately. Not sure what is going on.


----------

